
Modern garbage collection - arto
https://blog.plan99.net/modern-garbage-collection-911ef4f8bd8e
======
bandris
When latency matters and serving requests one could just do the old trick
(popular in the Erlang world): implement the whole request serving in one
light weight (Erlang) process, allocate, allocate, and kill the process at the
end without the need to garbage collect. Give a fresh process to each request.

~~~
mrath
I think this is similar to an approach I saw in code from 1990s written in
c++.

